

Compounding Aaron's tragic death with another tragedy (video at marker 32:05) - B0Z
http://lessig.tumblr.com/post/40523192514/days-of-reflecting

======
B0Z
As if Lessig's feeling of extreme loss isn't already justified and
understandable given their years-long friendship, Lessig's comments punctuate
the grief harder than I thought was possible. Lawrence, it's not your fault!

